
Elsevier willing to compensate editors to prevent them ‘flipping’ to Open Access - Vinnl
https://www.scienceguide.nl/2018/12/elsevier-willing-to-compensate-editors-to-prevent-them-from-flipping/
======
MrGunn
This isn't true:
[https://twitter.com/TomReller/status/1075817382726250496?s=1...](https://twitter.com/TomReller/status/1075817382726250496?s=19)

